# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  One Of Us

## tammyy2j

BBC 1âs 4 part drama One Of Us will premiere on Tuesday August 23rd at 9pm, it has been announced.

One Of Us is set in the Highlands of Scotland & Edinburgh and follows the Elliot and Douglas families, who live side by side in rural Scotland and are rocked by a horrific double murder. Their lives are shattered and their relationships, both between and within the grieving families, are tested to the limit. In the search for answers, skeletons are unearthed and old wounds are reopened, as honesty, loyalty and morality is all brought into question.

The four-parter, which was created by Jack and Harry Williams, is a BBC Drama In-house Production and stars Juliet Stevenson (The Village), John Lynch (The Fall), Joanna Vanderham (The Paradise), Laura Fraser (Breaking Bad), Adrian Edmondson (Prey), Georgina Campbell (The Ark), Joe Dempsie (Skins) Julie Graham (Shetland), Gary Lewis (Filth), Steve Evets (Rev) and Kate Dickie (Prometheus). Poldark helmer William McGregor directed. The executive producer is Head of BBC Drama Production England, Christopher Aird

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2016)

----------

